
Apple sues Qualcomm in China - abduhl
http://www.wsj.com/articles/apple-sues-qualcomm-in-china-1485377565
======
abduhl
Apple also filed suit against Qualcomm in the US last week tanking their stock

[http://www.forbes.com/sites/aarontilley/2017/01/24/apples-1-...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/aarontilley/2017/01/24/apples-1-billion-
lawsuit-against-qualcomm-is-direct-assault-on-chipmakers-business-
model/#139673b43ecb)

